# Rechner friert ein ?



## BeaTBoxX (28. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab seit Neuestem ein Prob mit meinem "Filmguck" Rechner.
Ist ein Mini Barebone

Shuttle fv25 board
celeron 1ghz
512mb sdram
20 GB WD Platte
Benutze alle Onboardkomponenten (Graka,Lan,Sound)

Seit Kurzen (wohlgemrkt trotz Formattieren und Neuaufsetzen von win2k )
friert mir der Rechner beim Start ein
Und zwar kurz nachdem die Netzwerkverbindungen initialisiert werden.
3 von 5 mal bleibt er schon ganz am Anfang vor dem Start des Betriebssystems stehen.
Nachdem er die PCI Devices gecheckt hat steht da 
"Verifying DMI Pool Data........."   und bleibt stehen.
Ob die 2 "Fehler" was miteinander zu tun haben kann ich nicht sagen, aber es liegt nahe.
Kann jemand von euch it der Meldung was anfangen? bzw. mir sagen, was der Rechner da macht?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

PS
Im abgesicherten  Modus startet Win2k (sofern er ueber diese DMI Pool Stelle hinaus ist) aber friert auch da im Betrieb dann irgendwann ein.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## kasper (28. September 2004)

Vielleicht wird der CPU zu heiss.  Schau mal nach, ob der Kühler in Ordnung ist.


----------



## BeaTBoxX (28. September 2004)

Hm passiert auch nachdem er ne acht lang ausgeschaltet war. Lüfter Läuft normal.. Nix verdreckt oderso


----------



## fluessig (28. September 2004)

Kannst du den RAM auswechseln?
Könnte sein, dass der nicht mehr mag.


----------



## Cheese (29. September 2004)

Was noch sein könnte ist, wenn du ein zu großes Netzteil drin hast und der Rechner unter die Minimallast des Netzteils geht, dass er dann stehen bleibt....


----------



## BeaTBoxX (29. September 2004)

Wie gesagt, das Ding ist so ein Minibarebone.
Netzteil ist das mitgelieferte. Und ich habe diese hardwarekonfiguration schon seit  Anfang an.Das Gerät ist eigentlich genau so "ausgebaut" wie "empfohlen", denn weniger macht keinen Sinn, weil er dann nicht zu gebrauchen ist. Und mehr geht in das Gehäuse nicht rein   Gab nie Probleme. Warum sollte er auf einmal zu "wenig" ziehen.

Ich werde mal die Speicherriegel einzeln testen.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Cheese (29. September 2004)

Ok, hätte nur gedacht... Hab nämlich auch ein Problem gehabt, hab mein Netzteil auf 550 Watt ausgelegt, weil ich meinen Rechner nach und nach ausbaue, nur mein momentanes Innenleben hat nur 200 W, habe damit die Untergrenze von dem Netzteil unterschritten, und damit gings nicht...

Aber wenn du sagst, dass es schon gegangen ist, dann liegts nicht daran...


----------



## BeaTBoxX (4. Oktober 2004)

ALso cih hab nun mal Speicher getestet, rausgenommen .. jeden der beiden Riegel einzeln probiert. Selber Effekt.

Ich habe allerdings festgestellt, wenn man beim start ins Bios geht, und dort einfach mal die settings so "speichert" dann bleibt er bei der oben beschriebenen DMI Meldung NICHT haengen sondern läuft durch.
Beim WIn2k Login  bzw kurz davor friert er allerdings immernoch ein 
Hat noch jemand ne Idee?

Gruß
Frank


----------

